# Dale Burns Dies



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Dale Burns dies after being Tasered by police in Barrow







Mr Burns became unwell following the arrest

A man has died after being Tasered by police officers in Cumbria.

Police were called to Hartington Street, in Barrow, at 18:30 BST on Tuesday, following reports of a 27-year-old man causing a disturbance.

A Taser was used during the arrest of the man, named locally as Dale Burns. He complained of feeling unwell and was taken to hospital, where he died.

The incident has been referred to the Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC).

A Cumbria Police spokesman said: "Neighbourhood police officers attended the scene and arrested a male on suspicion of causing criminal damage and, during the arrest, a Taser was deployed.

"The man became unwell following the arrest and was taken to Furness General Hospital by officers.

"At around 9pm the man, who was in his 20s and lived locally, was pronounced dead."

The IPCC said it understood as well as a Taser being deployed, pepper spray was also used.








The incident happened in Hartington Street

Stan Dewhurst, who runs the Flex Appeal gym in the town, said he had known Mr Burns since he was 15 when he joined the gym.

He said: "Even though I am 20 years older than him he was like one of my best friends, he was like my son. And I think everybody knows that.

"It is just a massive shock to me."

Amnesty International expressed its concern about the wider deployment of Tasers following the incident.

Spokesperson Eulette Ewart said: "While we're not able to comment on the details of this specific tragic incident, Amnesty International has long been concerned at the wider deployment of the Taser across UK police forces.

"Tasers are potentially lethal and therefore should only be used in a limited set of instances where there is a very real threat of loss of life.

"Only officers who receive the highest standard of training on how and when to use Tasers should be armed with these weapons and there must be a high level of accountability whenever Tasers are used."


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

RIP Dale (dale_flex), a good guy who didnt deserve this.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea, they're dangerous, loads of people die from them every year especially in america.

And they want to up the power.

I don't know what to say


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

R.I.P Dale Burn

I live locally to Dale and knew him from school and he worked the door a lot locally in Barrow.

The community is very saddened by the news and he was well known and well liked locally.

Rumours he was tasered 4 times but this is just a rumour.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Here comes all the bull**** and speculation...............

He was handcuffed... maybe it was the handcuffs that did it

He was put into a van... Maybe it was that ?

Maybe it was the microwave meal down at the nick that caused his death ?

The article makes no point of a direct link between the taser and his death, Please dont go wild with speculation without us getting all the facts first, Did he have under lying medical conditions etc etc.

It mentions that PAVA was used also on him... Maybe he died because he was sprayed, and he had an Asthma attack.............



> Yea, they're dangerous, loads of people die from them every year especially in america.


what a load of bull****, Please dont type unless you have sources, Tazer is much less lethal than being batoned or even shot. There are risk when any levels of force are used, Being batoned in orange/red danger areas.. people having reactions to spray.... etc etc These levels of force are not used lightly either.

Anyway no point in being armchair critics as we have no idea what the circumstances were....

Anyway RIP, and I hope the family can come to rest also.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No doubt the bad press will start re gear etc...

RIP Mate, sad for anyone so young to leave us.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Here comes all the bull**** and speculation...............
> 
> He was handcuffed... maybe it was the handcuffs that did it
> 
> ...


" much less lethal than being battened or EVEN shot"

Haha u make it sound like ud rather take a bullet than a batton?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

was he a member of uk-m?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> No doubt the bad press will start re gear etc...
> 
> RIP Mate, sad for anyone so young to leave us.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The police watchdog has launched an investigation following the death of a man after he was Tasered by police.

Dale Burns, 27, was Tasered several times at his flat in Barrow-in-Furness on Tuesday night as officers tried to arrest him on suspicion of causing criminal damage.

Mr Burns, who was also sprayed with pepper spray during the attempted arrest, was taken to hospital but was pronounced dead.

A post mortem examination is due to be carried out as soon as possible.

The Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) said an investigation had begun, with investigators in Barrow gathering evidence, examining police logs and getting initial accounts from officers.

The watchdog said officers were called to the upstairs flat in Hartington Street at around 6.30pm to a report of a "concern for welfare" for a man inside.

Police attended 10 minutes later and after speaking to the man decided to call an ambulance which then arrived. The IPCC said: "Police attempted to arrest the man on suspicion of causing criminal damage at the flat.

"During the arrest one officer discharged a taser at the man a number of times.

"Another officer deployed Pava spray (commonly known as pepper spray). The taser deployed is understood to be a conventional police weapon."

The IPCC said Mr Burns was restrained and taken to Furness General Hospital by police at around 7.30pm, where his condition deteriorated and he was pronounced dead at 8.41pm.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

terrible news RIP


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

@ Lukeg he is dale_flex on here


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

A sad loss and at a young age, I await the Police report with trepidation.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nidge said:


> A sad loss and at a young age, I await the Police report with trepidation.


You csn imagine the police commisioners conversation with the coroner...

" we need to "prove" it wasnt our fault and down to some medicsation he was on" !


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You just know they are going to find or 'find' something in his blood to remove any doubt that it could have anything to do with the arrest methods used.

RIP.

Diggy


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Tasered 4 times? Why not just get the cuffs on him after the first zap?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

lxm said:


> Here comes all the bull**** and speculation...............
> 
> He was handcuffed... maybe it was the handcuffs that did it
> 
> ...


http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=389x2311091


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

R.I.P Dale burns, Dale_flex didnt deserve that one bit. one of the nicest lads you would ever meet.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RIP Dale, remember reading his journal on here last year, always came accross as a great family guy. Was shocked to see his picture on the news today.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

lxm said:


> Here comes all the bull**** and speculation...............
> 
> He was handcuffed... maybe it was the handcuffs that did it
> 
> ...


where is all the bullsh!t and 'wild' speculation - what a stupid post


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

lxm said:


> Here comes all the bull**** and speculation...............
> 
> He was handcuffed... maybe it was the handcuffs that did it
> 
> ...


You sound like a cop.....................

RIP Dale


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

Rip Dale burns

my thoughts are with his family at this sad time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This is extremely sad, Dale was a great guy I prepped him in 2009 I was gutted to hear this today so young it is unbelievable.......RIP big man.......


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Police use so much more force than necessary in many situations! And I have found they seem very provocative in a lot of cases as well. They always seem to have an 'excuse' for their actions. If they are out on the streets to protect rather than intimidate, why are they done up like Robocop?

RIP Dale, thoughts go out to your family.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I thought I recognised the pic on the news. Sad loss. Rip Dale.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

There is a Facebook page RIP Dale burns http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/RIP-Dale-Burns-you-will-be-Missed-but-never-forgotten/260155367336218

He was a good lad i know every one says that when some one dies but this time its true.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Thats tragic, thoughts go out to his family


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Cmon guys there should be more people wishing this guy a good send off.


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

I knew Dale and yes he was a nice lad,competed against him in my first year of competing at Nabba NW 2006.

I know he had been having a hard time months before his death ,losing his job and splitting up with his missus who he has kids with.

Not a nice way to go,RIP Dale

My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Poor guy, why cant police be like they were back in the day before all this poncing taser ****, then tradgedies like this wouldnt happen. RIP


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

12 gauge said:


>


This just makes me sadder and madder what a shame. The guy wouldnt hurt any one


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

Now he is DEAD no matter what the out come is what he was doing why he got tasered you do not deserved to die. Sorry if people think im pushing this but if you new the guy you would Know why, he wasnt my best friend just a guy i new from school and the gym. RIP


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=389x2311091


Those figures are correct but don't show that only 2% of those deaths were found to be from the actual Taser. The rest were caused by other factors or as a result of injuries sustained while being Tasered. It also doesnt show that 80% of all people Tasered result in no injuries at all.

The fact that he was Tasered 4 times is irrelevant. One Taser deployment is 5 seconds. After that most people feel fine afterwards. I myself have been Tasered during training for the weapon system and found that, although it hurt like hell during, once the shock had finished I felt very relaxed and was able to immediately get up. This is why you often hear of the Taser being deployed multiple times on one person. Because they can keep fighting after the shock has finished and if they get up to start fighting they need to be shocked again. Also bare in mind that the Taser does not shock the whole body. The current passes through the quickest path of least resistance between the two barbs. which might explain why he then needed to be sprayed as well.

Now I'm not saying the Taser didn't kill him, just that it is only a small possibility.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

the police are a right bunch of cowards,this has seriously pssied me off,now they are gonna do whatever they can to cover there tracks


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

bigt2009 said:


> Poor guy, why cant police be like they were back in the day before all this poncing taser ****, then tradgedies like this wouldnt happen. RIP


Because unfortunately more and more people have less and less respect for the Police and their authority.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Milky said:


> You csn imagine the police commisioners conversation with the coroner...
> 
> " we need to "prove" it wasnt our fault and down to some medicsation he was on" !


This could work the other way aswell!

Didnt know the guy, but RIP, thoughts are with family and friends.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't know Dale but very sad news for something like this to happen to someone so young.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Very Sad, didnt know you personally Dale but Rest in Peace.

Joe


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Those figures are correct but don't show that only 2% of those deaths were found to be from the actual Taser. The rest were caused by other factors or as a result of injuries sustained while being Tasered.


I think its fair to say that deaths which occur a result of an injury which was sustained due to being tasered are deaths which are caused by the taser itself.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> I think its fair to say that deaths which occur a result of an injury which was sustained due to being tasered are deaths which are caused by the taser itself.


Yes, I agree. The problem is that it hurts to be Tasered, and once someone has been Tasered they are very keen to not experience it again. Some of the injuries that occur while being Tasered are actually a result from the person struggling to get away between shots, but are still counted as Taser related deaths as the barbs are still connected.

A basic example I was given when training on it is this. You Tase a guy and he goes down. While the shock is being administered his body is frozen. The risk of injury while he is on the floor is minimal, but when the shock finishes the guy tries to get up and sprint off not realising he has two barbed spikes buried into his skin attached to your Taser as he will no doubt be a little confused. If you don't administer a second shock quick enough and allow him to get up right then he may be carrying some momentum when you administer that second shock causing him to go down a second time and probably harder than before, potentially causing injury. The trick is to not let the guy get up by administering another shock as it is actually the safer thing for him.

Now that example has many arguments. Can you blame the Taser when if the asailant had of stayed down, and followed commands, he wouldn't have been Tased a second time. You could also argue that this is why Police will not allow you to get back up and will just let you ride the lightning a second time, because it is safer when on the ground. You could argue that not Tasing someone means they wouldn't be injured by falling etc. in the first place. There are so many way's to look at it. But in general the Taser itself is relatively safe, it's the circumstances surrounding the deployment that are dangerous.

With regard to this case it is very sad that someone has lost their life. RIP.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

R.I.P. Dale. Whatever set of circumstances brought these events about you didn't deserve man. Best wishes to family friends and kids.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

I would assume that once someone has been taken down by the taser, the next priority for the arresting officers would be to get in to a position in which they can get on top of the suspect before he has a chance to make a run for it.

I am not speculating as to the circumstances of this particular case but generally speaking I feel part of the emphasis of taser training should be placed on physical restraint ASAP of a downed individual.Its a shame that taser technology isn't such that contact can be made in order to physically restrain a suspect whilst the taser is being deployed.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> I would assume that once someone has been taken down by the taser, the next priority for the arresting officers would be to get in to a position in which they can get on top of the suspect before he has a chance to make a run for it.
> 
> I am not speculating as to the circumstances of this particular case but generally speaking I feel part of the emphasis of taser training should be placed on physical restraint ASAP of a downed individual.Its a shame that taser technology isn't such that contact can be made in order to physically restrain a suspect whilst the taser is being deployed.


You are right in your first point, unfortunately it doesn't always happen that way. Especially if it's a lone officer. On your second point though, actually contact can be made while the Taser is engaged. As I mentioned in my earlier post the electricity will take the shortest path of least resistance. As an example if I fired a Taser into your back and one barb hit your left shoulder blade area while the other dart it your right shoulder blade area then the elctricty would go straight between those two in a straight line. I could hold onto your arms and legs no problem and wouldn't get feel the shock. In fact if you look at any video about Taser training on YouTube etc, you can see this. You normally see two guys either side holding the arms of the person being shocked and they are totally unaffected.

The thing to bare in mind about Taser deployment in the UK, as opposed to the US, is that they are generally a lot more restrained and have a lot more restrictions on deploying the Taser. I just want to point out that this is in no way directed at this case as the facts aren't known yet but I'm talking about in general.


----------



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

12 gauge said:


>


Sounds like a hard worker, good dad & friend, plus someone in this day and age that was prepared to stand up to teenagers in the streets. Looks like another huge loss for his community, not to mention family and friends.

If the police felt he was a threat due to being of size/in shape? Wrong place, wrong time this could be any of us.:no:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

O.K, I assumed contact could not be made with someone whilst they were being tased and that is why 2,3 or even 4 blasts might be necessary.Given what you have just said I'm finding it difficult to envisage a scenario in which more than one police officer would need to repeatedly tase someone before he/she could be restrained/handcuffed.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> O.K, I assumed contact could not be made with someone whilst they were being tased and that is why 2,3 or even 4 blasts might be necessary.Given what you have just said I'm finding it difficult to envisage a scenario in which more than one police officer would need to repeatedly tase someone before he/she could be restrained/handcuffed.


Yep, it seems madness doesn't it. But due to health and safety protocols and risk assesments etc, etc it can happen. Also consider confined spaces where nly one officer can get through. If you have Tasered a guy in a narrow corridor and the officers can't get past it is likely that after the first shock due to confusion and anger that the assailant might try and get up so a second or third shock will be needed until the officers can safely get past and in a position to restrain. What I should of also said in my previous post is that although in theory you can safely handle someone being Tased, in reality (outside of training) if that person is moving or trying to struggle you could end up grabbing the wrong part so it would be best to avoid and wait for the assailant to be completely compliant.

To be fair, all the Taser trained officers I've worked with and met all say that they would only use one shot unless the guy they were trying to get was completely flipping out. None of them have seen particularly keen to use more than is absolutely necessary. And in my experience, UK officers seem generally reluctant to deploy it. I've seen an officer take a sh1t load of physical abuse and still not use the Taser, where as in the states they'd have had the guy break dancing on the floor for about 10 minutes. And after one particular incident I asked why he didn't just zap the fvck out of the idiot and he responded that it would basically mean the same amount of paperwork and hassle as if he shot the guy, and also that they don't like to use it until absolutely necessary. Of course I don't doubt that if they've engaged a guy who has been a right b4stard then they might give him a few extra shocks for good measure.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

What a bunch of pussys those police men are. 8 police men even with pepper spray still felt the need to taser 1 guy 3 times because they didnt have the balls to try and arrest him the normal way. Where were these tasers when the riots were going on..nowhere to be seen.

Bunch of f*cking cowards.

Didnt know this Dale guy but R.I.P, cant imagine how angry his close family and friends are right now


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

R.I.P.

Waits for the media to blame the "roid rage"


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

RIP big man


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys can we just give our best to a great guy and not get into why he was tazered or any thing else please.......


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RIP dude, such a shame, he was a well respected member of the community.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

A tragic end to a young life, RIP.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Just heard about this on MT and that he was a regular here. RIP - sad loss, to an obviously popular guy in very sad circumstances. Sad also that he's the victim of awful journalism after his death.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sad news, such shocking journalism.

RIP Mate.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

North West Evening MailNewsBoss holds back tears as he talks of employee 'son'

Last updated at 15:20, Thursday, 18 August 2011

DALE'S close friend and boss said he had been like a son to him and his death had hit him very hard.

Watch a video clip....

Title

Author

Copyright

Description

FAMILY: Dale Burns, pictured with his children, Ethan and Honor 1 of 3 Photos Sitting in his office Stan Dewhurst struggled to hold back the tears as he tried to come to terms with what had happened.

The 48-year-old said he had last spoken to Dale at about 11am on the day he died and said he had been agitated.

The boss of Flex Appeal in Hartington Street, Barrow, said he had known Dale since he was aged about 15 or 16 and arrived at the gym wanting to be a body builder.

As well as being a member of the gym he also worked there.

Mr Dewhurst said: "He was like a son and a best friend all in one. Despite the age gap we were very close and when his daughter Honor was born he asked to me to be her godfather. He loved his kids."

Mr Dewhurst said that Dale had recently got into judo and won three gold medals at recent competitions.

He said he was also due to take part in his first cage fight at The Nines, Dalkeith Street, Barrow.

The gym boss said: "He was one of the nicest lads you could ever have known.

"As well as being his boss he was also my best friend. It is so difficult being in here today and Dale not being here. I just can't believe it. I keep thinking he is going to come in.

"I went up to the hospital after it had happened and was with his mam.

"I can't believe he has gone."

Mr Dewhurst admitted that Dale was no angel and had had some problems with legal highs.

He said: "He was never a violent man and despite the rumours I can categorically say he was not on steroids. He had sorted himself out and was moving away from bodybuilding and into mixed martial arts."

One man who was helping down that route former professional heavyweight boxer Lee Kellett. The 32-year-old said he had known Dale for a few years and he was always on hand to give helpful tips on diet and exercise for his classes.

He said: "He was into judo and was getting into mixed martial arts.

"He was a lad who always went out of his way to help you. One thing you could be sure about Dale was that if he wasn't at home or at work he would be in here.

"He was always having a laugh and we would often chat, putting the world to rights."

He said Dale was not a violent man despite his size and any personal demons he was dealing with remained with him in his home.

Mr Kellett said: "He would never have hurt anyone but he was someone who would speak up for himself. Dale was a popular guy and a fixture in the gym. He will be a massive miss. He always had time for you. He always had time for anyone."

Mr Dewhust said that Dale's mother had asked that her son's funeral cortege leaves from outside the Hartington Street gym and that all the men attending wore pink ties.

He said: "Dale used to wear a lot of pink. He always used to say 'real men wear pink.'"


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

rip bud!!


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/dad-of-two-dies-after-being-shot-with-taser-by-cumbria-police-1.868564?referrerPath=home


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Awful and very shocking news, RIP.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Guys can we just give our best to a great guy and not get into why he was tazered or any thing else please.......


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

not to delve into the negative aspects of this tragedy, but I don't think I'll be buying The Sun again after reading the OTT character profile they gave of Dale in the article surrounding the incident. They made him out to be along the sterotypical "'roid rage" personification. I knew Dale personally and he was a genuine guy who always had time for a chat. Still struggling to take in the whole scenario.....


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Paul,

My last post on a artical about Dale was to show the good side of the the man. About how his mother feels and the real man!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Project said:


> Paul,
> 
> My last post on a artical about Dale was to show the good side of the the man. About how his mother feels and the real man!


yea i know mate i have not deleted it??

i have deleted and will continue to delete all this crap discussing the use of the tazer.....we all know how he died i want this thread to remember the guy, if you want to discuss the use of the tazer start another thread.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

RIP Dale_flex


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

sh!t only just read this...

RIP buddy, thoughts with family...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Girlfriend grieves loss of the love of her life

Last updated at 11:09, Thursday, 18 August 2011

DALE Burn's girlfriend is trying to come to terms with her boyfriend's shock death.

TOGETHER: Dale Burns and girlfriend, Sarah KeverneThe couple met four years ago when they both worked at Barrow's Stollers Furniture World and went on to have their son Ethan.

Yesterday morning the two-and-a-half-year-old was unaware that his daddy wouldn't be coming home as he ran around and attempted to eat his cornflakes.

As she held her son, Sarah Keverne, 32, described Dale as the love of her life.

Sitting in her immaculate terraced house on Chatsworth Street, Barrow, she openly wept as she tried to make sense of what had happened to her "cheeky chappy."

She explained how Dale, 27, was a cab driver at Avon Cars, Walney, and over the years had worked as a bouncer at various pubs and clubs around Barrow, including Kavannas in Cornwallis Street.

Miss Keverne said in his younger years the former Thorncliffe School pupil had a trial at Blackpool FC as a goalkeeper.

She said: "He was just a lovely bloke. A real gym freak. He started body-building when he was about 15 or 16. He was such a cheeky chappy and was loved by so many people. He was one of those who could get himself out of anything. He certainly had the gift of the gab."

She admitted that the fact he had taken steroids in the past was something Dale never denied and openly talked about.

The mum-of-two described him a fantastic father to Ethan and his daughter Honor, from a previous relationship, who was four yesterday.

The distraught mum also said Dale was a loving father figure to her daughter Emma, aged seven.

Miss Keverne said: "He was brilliant with both kids.

"As soon as he came through the door he would say to Ethan 'all right big man' and they would have a toy fight.

"It was hilarious. They would fall to the floor and roll all over the place.

"I don't know what to say. I'm just in total shock. It was the last thing I expected.

"He was a fantastic dad and we loved him very much. He will be missed so much."

Hayley McGoldrick , 25, of Pine Road, Barrow, was a close friend of Dale's when they were at school.

She said they had lost touch over the years but became friends again when he started dating her friend Miss Keverne.

She said it was difficult to accept such a lovely man had gone.

Miss McGoldrick said: "We were always driving around in his car. He had an old Manta. He'll hate me for saying it, but he used to pick me up and we would sing Bon Jovi into hair brushes.

"He was just everyone's mate and everyone that knew him loved him."


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Taser arrest - post mortem mystery

Last updated at 22:39, Friday, 19 August 2011

INITIAL tests to establish the cause death of a man tasered by police have proved inconclusive.

TOGETHER: Dale Burns and girlfriend, Sarah KeverneINITIAL tests to establish what caused the death of a bodybuilder who was tasered by police have proved inconclusive.

Dad-of-two Dale Burns was shocked up to four times by police following a disturbance at his flat. He died later the same night

A post-mortem investigation was carried out in Preston (18) yesterday but did not reveal the cause of death.

A police watchdog confirmed that further examinations had been ordered as a matter of urgency. The family of the dad-of-two has been informed of the outcome.

The 27-year-old died after he was tasered while being arrested for criminal damage by up to eight officers in his flat in Hartington Street, Barrow, on Tuesday. Officers also used pepper spray on the taxi driver as they tried to arrest him.

Mr Burns was restrained and taken directly to Furness General Hospital by police at around 7.30pm. His condition later deteriorated and he was pronounced dead in hospital at 8.41pm.

The Independent Police Complaints Commission, which is leading the investigation into his death, said it could not say how long police had been inside Mr Burn's home or what actually happened inside the property as the investigation was still ongoing.

The IPCC did confirm the Taser had been discharged four times. A spokesman added that they were still trying to establish how many of the shocks had made contact with Mr Burn's body.

A spokesman said: "We are awaiting the results of further tests so we can establish the cause of death.

"We have asked for these to be conducted as a matter of urgency by the pathologist.

"We want to understand as much as Dale's parents and the public do if there is any link between the use of the Taser and his death."

A Cumbria police spokesman confirmed that no officers had been suspended in relation to the incident at this stage.

Police also said they had spoken to a number of people after they became concerned when comments relating to rioting in the wake of Mr Burns' death were posted on social networking sites.

His mother, Donna Brown, and girlfriend, Sarah Keverne, made impassioned pleas on Facebook asking people not to cause trouble.

The force spokesman said: "Local police were aware of comments made on social networking sites suggesting that disorder may occur, but no related incidents were reported overnight.

"Officers spoke to a small number of people to advise them about the appropriateness of their comments and warn them that posting such statements online could be against the law, but no arrests were made.

"We would urge people to await the results of the IPCC investigation before speculating on the cause of Dale's death."

Tributes have flooded in, describing Dale as a "cheeky chappy" who would do any thing for anyone.

Friends and family have been left shocked by his sudden death.

He leaves behind son Ethan, aged two-and-a-half, daughter Honor, who was four on Wednesday (17) and his girlfriend's daughter Emma, who he was a father figure to.

His boss at Flex Appeal gym in Hartington Street, Barrow, Stan Dewhurst, described him as being like a son to him.

Floral tributes have been left outside his town centre flat.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Mother pleas for information

Published at 12:45, Saturday, 20 August 2011

THE mother of Taser victim Dale Burns is urging witnesses who saw the bodybuilder carried out of his flat by police to come forward.

Mr Burns' mother Donna Brown has joined the Independent Police Complaints Commission in the witness appeal as the probe into the death of the 27-year-old dad-of-two continues.

Investigators are also sweeping the area for CCTV footage.

Mr Burns was Tasered up to four times and pepper sprayed by police following a disturbance at his flat in Hartington Street, Barrow, on Tuesday evening. He died later in hospital.

A police commissioner has urged witnesses who saw Dale Burns being carried out of his flat by police to come forward.

The Evening Mail exclusively revealed yesterday how initial tests to establish what caused the dad-of-two's death had proved inconclusive.

Mr Burns was tasered up to four times and pepper sprayed by police following a disturbance at his flat in Hartington Street, Barrow, on Tuesday night.

The taxi driver was restrained and taken directly to Furness General Hospital by officers at around 7.30pm.

The 27-year-old's condition later deteriorated and he was pronounced dead in hospital at 8.41pm.

A post-mortem carried out in Preston on Thursday failed to reveal the cause of death.

Independent Police Complaints Commission investigators said further examinations had been ordered as a matter of urgency.

But a spokesman admitted yesterday that it could take a week or more to get the results and they too could prove inconclusive.

He said: "A CCTV sweep of the area is under way to recover any relevant footage that may assist the investigation.

"It is understood a small group of people gathered outside the flat when police attended and may have witnessed some of the unfolding events, including Mr Burns being taken to a police van. An initial account has been obtained from officers who attended Mr Burns' flat."

The spokesman said the police van in which bodybuilder was taken to hospital had been examined and photographed.

A date for an inquest opening has not been set at this stage.

IPCC Commissioner Naseem Malik, said: "The investigation is progressing well and has already secured a number of pieces of evidence that will help us understand what happened when police went to Mr Burns' flat.

"We would be very grateful for anyone among the small group of people who gathered outside the flat on Tuesday evening to speak to us - anything they saw may be helpful.

"We recognise that any potential link between Mr Burns' death and the use of a police Taser is of considerable interest and concern. Therefore, we have asked for further tests that may establish a cause of death to be conducted with the utmost urgency. While we await these answers, I ask people to have patience and assure them the findings of this investigation will be aired and tested in a public forum at some point in the future.

"Investigators met with Dale's mother and father to explain our role, what we know so far and how the investigation will progress. It is obviously a difficult time for them and I will be offering to meet them personally to keep them informed."

Dale's mother Donna Brown, 47, said: "I just want to ask anyone who saw anything on the night to come forward and get in touch with the IPCC and make a statement.

"All we want to find out is the truth. No malice, no gossip, just facts, please."

The IPCC is keen to speak to anyone who witnessed any part of the incident from about 6.30pm on Tuesday and over the course of the following hour. They are asked to get in touch in confidence on 0161 246 8622.

No officers have been suspended in relation to the incident.

Published by http://www.nwemail.co.uk


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

There's almost always a Youtube video to express whatever it is you can't say in any given moment, R.I.P.


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/post-mortem-into-cumbrian-taser-death-man-inconclusive-1.870063?referrerPath=home


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Guys I would just like to say how much it would of meant to dale that you have all been giving him a thought and he would love the attention lol.

I was a training partner of dales in the gym and also in boxing n grappling he was a top bloke and he will be sorely missed its still hard to comprehend what has happened. His mother has said she wants us all to wear pink ties on his funeral day because dale would always say ONLY REAL MEN WEAR PINK!! If you have a shirt n tie job or occasion on the day I think it would be fitting if you could wear one as I know alot will not be going to his funeral so just as a gesture to remember our fallen comrade.. The funeral could be this Fri as soon as I know I will let you all know. Thanks again......

R.I.P Chief

THE COLONEL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

THE COLONEL said:


> Hi Guys I would just like to say how much it would of meant to dale that you have all been giving him a thought and he would love the attention lol.
> 
> I was a training partner of dales in the gym and also in boxing n grappling he was a top bloke and he will be sorely missed its still hard to comprehend what has happened. His mother has said she wants us all to wear pink ties on his funeral day because dale would always say ONLY REAL MEN WEAR PINK!! If you have a shirt n tie job or occasion on the day I think it would be fitting if you could wear one as I know alot will not be going to his funeral so just as a gesture to remember our fallen comrade.. The funeral could be this Fri as soon as I know I will let you all know. Thanks again......
> 
> ...


cheers mate, please let us know.....


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Friday Sept 2nd

Cortege leaving Flexappeal gym at 2.15pm for the service at thorncliffe crem at 2.30pm. All welcome at Devonshire Barrow Island after. I know most will not make it, so if you can have a thought for a moment at this time that would be good.

AND Remember only real men wear PINK............


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RIP Dale.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Unfortunetly I dont think there could have been a better outcome with this situation if you read into the enquiry and the description of events the force used was nessesary to control and detain dale and nothing less could have been used at the time of the event and circumstances, the stress dale put his system under through various routes did no good for him as he sadly died at a later time.

Officers called to his house after a report of a disturbance and dale was found within the property trashing the place for whatever reason in an extremely agitated and erratic state and informed officers he had taken a gram of mephedrone which we all know can be an extremely phycoactive stimulant if in the wrong mindset.

Officers attempted to arrest dale and gain control in which he refused to co-operate, initially with verbal commands and mechanical techniques, he refused to desist and officers used force to attempt to detain him, due to his state the TASER authorised officer deemed that the situation was deterirating quickly and that officers faced extreme violence and so he esculated his level of force to TASER to meet the threat which still failed to subdue dale due to his crazed state, possibly excited delerium had a part to play but im still waiting for updates within the reports, but the bottom line is he had to be brought under control quickly and secured with limited harm to officers, and then to himself. TASER is seen as a less lethal force weapon that a baton strike and as of yet there is no link between the use of TASER directly and his death but again will be watching this with intrest and for the outcome on the inquest.

Reading previous 'anti police' comments from last year in this thread people need to be aware that control is not 50/50 and circumstances (displaying extreme strength ,determination, and erratic behaviour and refusing to desist when requested along with size) Use of force has to match this on a plus side for *preclusion*

Its an extremely sad event and no one wants to see a father killed in these circumstances.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tragic very sad RIP


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

very sad to see a family man, a young man die like this....

sounds like he had fallen on some hard times and certainly a gram of that stuff will not help calm any situation

i find in many circumstances the police exascerbate a situation just because they insist on getting their own way.... i can imagine them being in his flat and him just wanting them to leave but getting more and more frustrated. maybe, who knows. maybe just leaving him alone and sitting in their car for half an hour outside might have been a better choice?

RIP and good luck to his young family in the future

such a shame that the media have to jump on these things the way they do


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> very sad to see a family man, a young man die like this....
> 
> sounds like he had fallen on some hard times and certainly a gram of that stuff will not help calm any situation
> 
> ...


They had been called to a disturbance within a dwelling and on arrival they entered the premise under common law and found dale in the state as I desribed above.

Unfortunatley they could not turn around and leave him to get on with it and go 'sit out in the car for half an hour while he calmed down' people need to understand in these situations the police need to be in control whether they conform and like authority or not.

Tha fact of his behaviour alone would not allow the officers to simply leave him, and in these circumstances arrest is the only option to actually prevent someone from possibly causing harm and injury to themself due to mental state.

If said officers were to have left the flat after him smashing it up and something were to have developed (either injury to himself or others) then there would no doubt have been a public and media outcry.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

North West Evening MailNewsBarrow

JURY HEARS OF BARROW DAD'S LAST MOMENTS

Last updated at 15:55, Wednesday, 23 January 2013

A POLICE officer has described the moment medical staff told him Barrow dad Dale Burns would die.

Title

Author

Copyright

Description

BODYBUILDER: Dale Burns, who was described as a "loveable rogue" when not taking drugs

1 of 4 Photos

The third day of the inquest into the death of Dale Burns, 27, has been hearing from two police officers who were called to a disturbance at his flat in Hartington Street on August 16, 2011.

The inquest heard the officers went to Mr Burns' flat around 6.30pm, where the 18 stone bodybuilder was found topless and agitated in the living room.

DC Scott Elliot, who was a constable when he went to the incident, said after Mr Burns had been Tasered and taken to Furness General Hospital he began to have a "fit".

He said: "He was taken into the resuscitation room and a number of people were working on him and a nurse said it was likely he would die and at that point I went on my radio and asked for control to contact the family members."

The inquest has previously heard Mr Burns was Tasered four times in a minute and driven to FGH in a police van. He went into cardiac arrest and, despite medical staff and police trying to revive him for nearly 40 minutes, died at 8.41pm.

Yesterday PC Kevin Milby said when they went into living room of the flat Mr Burns had told him he had taken a gram of a drug named "madcat" - a derivative of the psychoactive drug MDPV.

The officer called for an ambulance, but when it arrived Mr Burns became even more agitated and the paramedics did not treat him as it was believed he may have presented a risk to their safety.

PC Milby said Mr Burns began throwing items out of the window before advancing towards him.

"He had both his fists clenched and he was approaching towards me," PC Milby said.

"Due to his demeanour and due to the fact he was approaching me aggressively with his fists clenched it was my opinion he formed a danger to my personal safety."

Seconds before 6.50pm, PC Milby fired the barbs of the 50,000 volt Taser into Mr Burns torso.

Although he was knocked to the ground, he continued to "thrash around" as police tried to cuff him, prompting PC Milby to shock him another three times in the space of a minute.

He was also sprayed in the face with PAVA spray.

Mr Burns' father, David Burns, asked PC Milby why police had not tried to contact family members and friends who lived a short distance from the flat to see if they could help.

However, PC Milby said he had not been aware of this and Mr Burns could have presented a risk to their safety.

CCTV footage has been played showing the route the police van that took him to Furness General Hospital followed. It showed the van took a route through Ormsgill, rather than making a more direct journey down Abbey Road.

While the route it did take covered 3.3m, the shorter journey would have covered 1.9m.

The hearing, which is being overseen by South and East Cumbria deputy coroner Mr Alan Sharp, is expected to last until early next month.

* For full coverage pick up a copy of the Evening Mail. For live updates on the inquest keep visiting the Evening Mail or follow our reporter Giles Brown on Twitter at @GileswadebrownNWEM.

First published at 09:41, Monday, 21 January 2013

Published by http://www.nwemail.co.uk

Have your say


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Asked to set up a section for fallen brothers, and ladies. But Pscard locked it! Gess it was not his idea, so did not like it! Have a look under my name.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Project said:


> Asked to set up a section for fallen brothers, and ladies. But Pscard locked it! Gess it was not his idea, so did not like it! Have a look under my name.


Nothing to with not being my idea you fool, I personally knew Dale so don't come all high and mighty with me.....


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Myself also new Dale, trained with him! As for the high bit.......Taller then you fool!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

What a coward that police officer is, 4 times? no doubt he'll get away with it too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Project said:


> Myself also new Dale, trained with him! As for the high bit.......Taller then you fool!


so what if you knew him it is not a "mine is bigger than yours" debate, don't make out i never did what you asked because it was not my idea because you are wrong.

as for being taller so what 99% of the board are so congrats on that one  so you are a tall fool??


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

lxm said:


> Here comes all the bull**** and speculation...............
> 
> He was handcuffed... maybe it was the handcuffs that did it
> 
> ...


You sound like a police man. Do everyone a favour and shut up because your the one doing all the speculating. And preaching about how necessary it was. You don't know sh1t just like the rest of us, only what we've been told.

RIP dale. Too young


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You sound like a police man. Do everyone a favour and shut up because your the one doing all the speculating. And preaching about how necessary it was. You don't know sh1t just like the rest of us, only what we've been told.
> 
> RIP dale. Too young


Thats because he is, which means he probably has a better understanding of the happenings and the procedures that the coppers need to follow in this type of incident than most do -if you don't like his opinion by all means say so but don't show your ignorance by telling him to shut up-he's entitled to his say as much as anyone just because you don't like what you read doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

husky said:


> Thats because he is, which means he probably has a better understanding of the happenings and the procedures that the coppers need to follow in this type of incident than most do -if you don't like his opinion by all means say so but don't show your ignorance by telling him to shut up-he's entitled to his say as much as anyone just because you don't like what you read doesn't make it wrong.


Oh he is?! Well maybe he's not exactly unbiased in his opinion.

I was merely pointing out that he made a big deal about bullsh1t and people speculating and proceeded to do that exact thing himself. And i'm pretty sure its not 'procedure' to taser someone four times an then drive the long way to the hospital. Obviously this is just speculation but since he's doing it I may as well jump in feet first


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Not in stature!



Pscarb said:


> so what if you knew him it is not a "mine is bigger than yours" debate, don't make out i never did what you asked because it was not my idea because you are wrong.
> 
> as for being taller so what 99% of the board are so congrats on that one  so you are a tall fool??


----------

